# Central Iowa Get Together-non gathering



## jdt (May 5, 2009)

The Dude Abides and I were talking about getting together for a little que  sometime as it looks like neither of us will make it to the gathering this summer. 
He has a pretty busy schedule so we will need to plan ahead a bit to get it organized, does anyone else want to meet up and do you have any preference when and where?
We got the Smokin in the junction contest coming up May 23rd in Valley Junction but its a non sanctioned event and most of the big teams will be in KC for the classic but we should at least get a decent vendor or two, we could all meet there or even work out a friday to hit a local place after work. There are only a couple places where you can get a beer with your que so if thats important speak up and push for that place.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good, I have an odd schedule also, but don't work the weekend of the 23rd.Not sure but some one may have signed me up for that comp.
Dude also talked about getting together for lunch somewhere also.
Let me know what ya come up with.


----------



## jdt (May 5, 2009)

I originally thought he worked downtown so we were going to try and go to lunch but he is actually in urbandale. Last I knew that contest is only $90 to enter and is a one day cook, just ribs, loin and chicken.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 5, 2009)

Ya, and check out the time they allow to cook, speed ribs?
Thats also Memorial day week end, i got a block party to cook for.
How about getting together at BBQlossil? June 5-6, at the fair grounds in DM, i got to meat up with a member from Huxly there last year, he aint been around much lately.


----------



## jdt (May 5, 2009)

the bbqlossal would be fine also, about the VJ event, I thought it looked a little funny, check in at 6:30 am and judging at 1, I hope they assign the spots and stuff before check in or there is going to be some serious scrambling going on, there is no mention of a meat inspection but they have to do one right? At first they were saying $90 entry fee and the meat was going to be  included but it looks like that fell through.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 5, 2009)

No, they don't have to do a meat inspection, no sanctioning body to have rules.It's been my experience with these type of comps,they are very dis-functional, and have many problems. and tend to have judges that don't know what they are tasting, oddly i have won several of these type of events. They are fun to visit, not much fun anymore to compete in.More of these non sanctioned events are poping up, and many don't have desired results to those that have been into competition, they would rather see the local guy win, or 1 of their sponsors. I just hope the explosion of comps don't run people off with this becoming the "popular" thing to do or attend, remember NASCAR,used to be a heathens sport, then our society turned it into the "popular" thing, and run off alot of the true fans.


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys.  I'm up for whatever.  I was telling JDT that I have to go to Missouri every other Friday to pick up my son.  But most of the time I'm open for lunch with a few days notice.  That's unless I have to be somewhere for a customer.  Evenings and weekends are rough for the next month or so with baseball and soccer games for my other 2 kids.  Just gimme a little heads-up and should be no problem for me.

The Valley Junction thing is sounding more like VJ looking for an excuse to get people down to the area.  They do a lot of that.  I went down there this weekend to get a pizza and they were having a big block party for Cinco de Mayo or Dos de Mayo as it actually was.

But still could be a good time.  They like to bring in bands and other stuff to do.  

And beer doesn't have to be involved, but if it's available...


----------



## smokebuzz (May 6, 2009)

Ya i got the goofy schedule but lunch works best for me, eve's is busy with softball and dance for the girls.


----------



## jdt (May 6, 2009)

so lunch might be our best option then, I don't accept alot of friday meetings so I usually have them free, I got may 15th, 22nd and 29th free at this point, do any of these days work for you guys? Where would you guys like to go?


----------



## smokebuzz (May 6, 2009)

22nd works for me, i work the 15th and 29th.


----------



## jdt (May 6, 2009)

cool, we'll see if Dude is free that day, needless to say anyone else from central iowa is welcome to join us.


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

As of now, the 22nd is all clear.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 7, 2009)

OK, where we gonna feed faces, I have not ate BBQ at any of the places in DM, have heard good about Wendels and Woodys, don't know where their at in town either.


----------



## fishhead (May 7, 2009)

I will try to make the 22nd, job schedule changes by the day. Woddy's is west of MLK on Cottage Grove. Let you all know later.


----------



## jdt (May 7, 2009)

they are both in the same neck of the woods as they say, 1.46 miles apart according to mapquest, one is north of the freeway, one is south, I have had Woodies and thought it was fine, I have heard Wendells is good but the couple times I drove by there was no wood smell in the air so I was afraid it was high pressure propaine que but I have since been told he has a big rotisserie style stick burner so I am willing to go to either place. Here is a mapquest link showing how to get from one to another. 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Des+...2716+Ingersoll

22nd sounds like a plan if we can only figure out where to go.


----------



## the dude abides (May 7, 2009)

I've never had either, either.  I was talking with a friend about getting together for lunch and he was raving about Wendell's.  But I don't know if I'm willing to vouch for his love of Q.  He said he also liked Jethro's and I didn't think that was all that great.

Smokebuzz, since you're driving down from Nevada (it is Nevada right?) would it be more convienent if we met you somewhere else?  Has anyone had Poppa Chubby's in Ankeny?  I've seen the signs but don't know anything about it.  Or I've heard Kin Folks is good too.

But seriously, whatever you guys want to do is ok with me.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 7, 2009)

I know that I'm brand new to the forum, but I wish I could join you all on the 22nd. Smokebuzz told me about the get together. Unfortunately, I've got something going on. It would be great to meet y'all at some point. Have fun.

Best,
Trout

P.S. Dude - I just love the name and avatar. Cracks me up!! That is one of my top 5 fav movies of all time. Is there a Persian rug placed on the ground near your smoker?


----------



## jdt (May 7, 2009)

To bad you can't make it, I suspect most of us want to at least walk through the bbqlossal at the fairgrounds on June 4-6 (saturday is the 6th) so maybe we could try again in june.


----------



## the dude abides (May 7, 2009)

Thanks ISU.  That rug really ties my patio together!  LOL


----------



## smokebuzz (May 7, 2009)

Dude, i'm up for any where, just gotta have good eats, I know my way around DM pritty good, just need to know where to get of the free way or major st.  I can be down town in about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 7, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha!!! Nice!!!


----------



## jdt (May 11, 2009)

So what time are you guys thinking on the 22nd, since your driving the farthest you should pick where we go smokebuzz.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 11, 2009)

I get off work at 6:10 am, when do you guys get time for lunch?
I just plan on hitting Grazionos when we get done.

What ever time works best for the rest of ya works for me


----------



## jdt (May 11, 2009)

I allready told my boss I was going to have a short day so I am open to whenever also. Gotta love that Graziano's, when I first moved to the south side of town I was stopping twice a week since its only about 3 blocks out of my way on the trip home.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 11, 2009)

get with Dude, see what works for him.

Anyone else comeing?


----------



## the dude abides (May 13, 2009)

Ok, so I may be hosed for the 22nd.  My son is competing this weekend in Missouri in districts for high school track and field.  He does the long jump and the open 200.  He's been kicking butt in both comps.  If he does well this weekend, he'll be going to state on the 22nd and 23rd in Jefferson City, MO.  

So I'm heading down this weekend to watch him and if he moves on I'll be going to Jefferson City on the 22nd.  

Sorry guys, dad duties trump.

Oh by the way, I ate lunch yesterday at Daddy O's.  It's right off the I35/80 exit at Hwy 141 attached to the Phillips 66 gas station right off the exit headed towards Grimes.  Had their pulled brisket sandwich and beans.  The beans were better than the brisket.  It wasn't awful, it just didn't have much smoke flavor.  Needed a lot of sauce and it was pretty dry too.  Should've known.  I walked in at 12:30 in the afternoon and I was the only person in there.  They do all their smoking outside in what looked like a pretty nice trailer.  There was a sign inside that said something about "Award winning sauce".  The sauce was good.  I had the mild.  I was going golfing and didn't want anything coming back on me (if ya know what I mean) if the hot didn't agree with me.  

I'll let you know as soon as I can about the 22nd


----------



## smokebuzz (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on your son, and yes kids come first. Maybe the rest of us can still get together and tell ya how good it was
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. If i remember rite, Jeff City has a couple good Q joints.

Let us know what other doy would work.

GOLF!, at noon?, you guys hire'n?


----------



## jdt (May 13, 2009)

congrats, hope he puts it to em. We can reschedule for another day when some more people can come. The bbqlossal is june 4-6, I would be interested in meeting at 2 or 3 having some que and heading to the fairgrounds to look at all the cool rigs and stuff as the teams have to be registered and in place by 5 pm, the cooks meeting is at 4 so most will be there and set up by noon I bet.


----------



## jdt (May 13, 2009)

I would hate to make you drive in to meet one person on the 22nd buzz but if you still need a reason to hit grazianos I am still willing to have a friday half day (twist my arm)


----------



## smokebuzz (May 13, 2009)

I'm still up for it. I'm going to Grazionos any how, so we just as well eat.


----------



## jdt (May 14, 2009)

sounds good to me, where would you like to eat?


----------



## smokebuzz (May 14, 2009)

Wendel's? Are they on Ingersol?, Never ate BBQ out in DM


----------



## jdt (May 14, 2009)

yeah, 2716 Ingersoll, thats fine with me, he opens at 11, we can go then or noon or whatever


----------



## smokebuzz (May 15, 2009)

What ever time works for you, what exit is that off of 235?


----------



## the dude abides (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I hope he does well.  

Buzz I'd get off at Martin Luther King Jr. Parkway and go south to Ingersoll then go right or west.

If he doesn't make state I'll be there.  Been wanting to try Wendell's.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 15, 2009)

Cool, hope i dont see ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, would rather see a proud dad with a kid at state track meet.


----------



## jdt (May 15, 2009)

amen to that, you can meet up with us practically any time 
How about noon then at wendell's


----------



## smokebuzz (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## jdt (May 15, 2009)

like I said before anyone is welcome, Buzz and I will be there for sure


----------



## fishhead (May 16, 2009)

What time do you all plan on being at Wendal's?


----------



## smokebuzz (May 17, 2009)

Noonish, and how we gonna know what each other looks like?
There is plenty of pics of me on here, just look for me? the fat guy nosen around for food? or the guy checken out the the beer stock? All 1 in the same.


----------



## the dude abides (May 17, 2009)

Maybe one of you should wear a red flower behind their ear like they do in the spy movies.  HAHAHAHAHA

It's official, I will not be coming!
He got first place in the long jump 19' 11.75" and fourth in the 200 (but set a new school record of 23 flat) so he qualified for state in both of his events.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 17, 2009)

Congrats, you should be a proud dad rite now. We can catch up with ya later for eats.


----------



## jdt (May 18, 2009)

congrats Dude, puff up that proud Dad chest, I looked at last years iowa gathering for a picture of you and with the turkey picture pm'd I shouldn't have any problem recognizing you. I am 6'2" 255, dark haired white dude. I'll drive my black ford ranger and hang out next to it if you're not there when I arrive.


----------



## fishhead (May 22, 2009)

See you there!


----------



## the dude abides (May 23, 2009)

Hey gents.  Reporting in from a hotel in Columbia, MO.  How was lunch today? Glad to see fishhead was able to make it.  

The boy got 12 out of 16 today in the open 200 meter today so he didn't qualify for the finals tomorrow afternoon.  He didn't seem too mad since the long jump is what he really thinks he's got a shot at.  I told him 12th out of 16 kids in the whole class in the state is still something to be proud of.

Drove past lots of mom and pop Q stands on the way down.  Wish I had a lot more time to kill, would've liked to have stopped at a couple.  Oh well.

Me and the little 8 year old dud made the trip.  I never realized this is his first time in a hotel.  It's a pretty nice place and he thinks he's the king of this castle.  

Anyhow, just an update.  I'll try to check back in with an update on how he did in the jump tomorrow or Sunday.

Have a great weekend and be sure to remeber the vets on this memorial day weekend.

Out


----------



## smokebuzz (May 23, 2009)

Well, we got to Wendells, and the highlight was defenitly meating JDT and fishead, I was not impressed with the brisket samich.We deciced we WILL get together again soon for a eatting. JDT and i ventured to the EL BAIT SHOP, more differnt types of beer that what 2 fat boys could handle, but the 2 fountian beers i had was outstanding. THEN of to graziaonos italian grocery/deli, very cool place, i will tell ya tommarow how their famous sauseage is. THEN of to Findlys meat market where i seen a Lang 84 with the doors padlocked shut, we got bacon, once agian i will report back with my thots on it. 
As i said, we will do this again at a differnt BBQ joint, and then to the Bait Shop for dessert.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 23, 2009)

Dude - congrats w/your son. I hope he does very well today and is happy with the outcome!

Smokebuzz - thanks for the report on the eats and drinks. As I said a couple weeks ago, I'm bummed that I couldn't meet up w/you guys. I had surgery on Monday (nothing life-threatening) and the recoop is very slow going. Glad you guys hit the Bait Shop. Isn't the beer selection amazing?!? If you like Scottish/English/Irish pubs, the Royal Mile is a must, and it's only a couple blocks from the Bait Shop. It's sort of my home-away-from-home. :) The same people own both bars, and the liquid bread selection is excellent at the Mile too. Enjoy the Grazianos and the bacon!!

Best,
Trout


----------



## jdt (May 24, 2009)

I hope we got wendells on a bad day, not so great
we will try and do this again, if we get four or five more people by the time we have six rounds of them 13 point beers at bait shop we might be able to get all of buzz'a bbq secrets 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 how many we can remember will have to be seen, I guess Woodies will be on the block next, lets aim for a friday lunch or even afternoon, whatever works best


----------



## the dude abides (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.  He made it to the second round of jumps.  Started with 16 kids, each made 3 jumps then the top 9 got to do 3 more.  He finished 9th in that group.  Again, had to give him the speech to remind him how lucky he was that he even got to go to state.  Oh well.  

Sorry Wendell's sucked.  Always heard good things.  At least El Bait Shop was saved the day.  Must not have stayed too long, I didn't hear Buzz complaining about how much cab fare was to get back home.

Let me know when you want to do it again.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2009)

Anytime, for eats and The Bait shop.


----------



## jdt (May 27, 2009)

Dude how is june looking for you? I can do lunch anyday except mondays but would prefer a friday if I'm gonna start drinking in the afternoon.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2009)

Ya, I got that funny work schedule, let me know also, a week from this friday ,June 6th? works.


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2009)

hows come i am JUST finding out about this LUNCH !.........

my invite get lost in the MAIL BUZZZZZZ ! ! ! ! !


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2009)

The 5th is friday,Lunch?
or the 6th,bbqlossil at the fair grounds around noon-2pm?
Went to the bbqlossil last year,it's ok but my least faverite comp so far, didnt cook just walked around a concrete lot and talked to who would talk.


----------



## jdt (May 28, 2009)

either is okay by me, the cooks meeting is at four on friday for the lossal, so we could probably even head over on friday afternoon and see most of the the pits and some "famous" people.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2009)

The cooks meating ain't nothing special, they will probly just be getting fires started and trying to keep super special rubs hidden,.but i think they are haveing the chop cookout over on the grand concourse, so we could hit that.


----------



## the dude abides (May 29, 2009)

Here's a link to Woody's Smoke Shack
http://www.woodyssmokeshack.com/
there is a "directions" link on there.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 5, 2009)

Great meeting all you yahoos today.  Let's do that again real soon.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 5, 2009)

sound good to me, the next MITE be at my place on a Saturday, or it may be a month from now, got the big gathering in 2 weeks


----------



## fishhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds great, if at your place of smoke, anytime. Would like also to find a Smoked foods bbq joint local IA that has a real, smoked flavor in the meat, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, hand rubbed, with an origonal homemade bbq sauce. Oh wait, that would be my bbb ribs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Be going to yours S'buzz, and when.


----------

